# Large (40mm) WWI trench watch



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi all

Pretty quiet on the mil forum here, so I thought I'd try and stimulate some conversation 

I've had this West End Watch co. trench watch for some time now. As you can see, the dial is knackered, but that doesn't bother me too much - it's still legible and is part of its history. West End sometimes used Longines movements, and this watch has a Longines calibre 16.26N inside it. The serial number of the movement (which matches the case number) dates it to circa 1917. Unfortunately the balance is broken, and attempts to source a balance have failed. I could have a new balance made for it, but I imagine this would be fairly expensive. Anyone here had a new balance turned before ?? What was the cost etc ?

The most interesting part of the watch for me is the size. A full 40mm across excluding the crown - this is pretty unusual for a wristwatch of the period. It looks all original too, so I'm pretty sure it's not a pocket watch converted to a wristwatch.

Would you try and get this watch running or just keep it in a drawer as a piece of WWI era history ?? I'd be interested in your views.

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...386&w=487&h=650

http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/expor...390&w=650&h=487

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Foggy

Surely a watch should work and be worn? At 40mm it's big enough to be worn occasionally. I have a watch similar to yours except it's about 32mm across. It also doesn't work I'd love to get it repaired but all the jewellers I've taken it to/asked if it can be repaired have also said that it'd be virtually impossible to find spares for it. Shame really as it was my Uncles watch and it's in good cosmetic condition, it's made from silver too.

On another tack but military also I bought one of those Mig chronographs you posted a picture of a while ago. It's pretty good value for what I paid for it. The seller was great and it came all the way from the Ukraine in about 5 days. No customs duties to pay either .... yippeee! It's on my mantlepiece and certainly has a loud tick, normally I don't suppose this would be a problem at 1500mph at 50,000 feet in a Mig fighter!

Let us know what you decide regarding the watch

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

If I was lucky enough to own one of these I would probably investigate the possibility of having a part made, at least to have an idea of how much it would cost.

"Sowar, Bombay, Calcutta"? Intriguing, who would this watch have been made for, and Indian regiment?

Si


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Si

West End watches were often sold to the Indian civil service. These have also rarely been known to turn up with Rolex movements.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Si - I think it should be Sowan and it translates to Warrior.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy, I cannot find this movement listed anywhere, it must be very rare ?


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hello Roy

Funny you shoul say that, because I also had great trouble finding any reference to this movement. I had a hunch it was a Longines movement, but couldn't find any info. Eventually, the only place I managed to find it was in the special Longines edition of the Chronos magazine. There's a picture in there, on page 84, of a 1911 gold half-hunter with the 16.26N movement. Beyond that, I've not managed to find any more on it.

Cheers

Foggy


----------

